# Dressing in roaster



## nana (Nov 19, 2007)

I need the oven space so I'm thinking of cooking my dressing for 
Thanksgiving in an electric roaster. My concern is that it will not brown
on the top. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Haven't done it. 

Even if it doesn't brown, you could toast the top with a hand torch in the manner of creme brulee. Or spoon it into an oven safe pan and brown it under the broiler.

Phil


----------

